# CPC-A jobs



## DrKitty (Mar 21, 2017)

Hello everyone,everyone is posting the jobs for experienced ones,is there anyone who needs freshers,I am in Irving Texas,since 20 days I am seraching jobs so as to learn something ,As I cleared my exam and now I am CPC-A,please any suggestions for new passout .
Suggestions please
  Please let me know if anyone have some idea.[


----------



## Dave2354 (Mar 25, 2017)

*Cpc-a*

*Hello

I am also in the same boat... I have extensive experience with EMR systems such as EPIC, coding applications and processes, knowledge of ICD-10, CPT, HCPCS, CCI edits with appropriate modifier use, NCD/LCD, etc.   I gained this through a Medical Biller position, but it was not going in the career direction that I wanted to go...

Now I am earnestly searching for that next step in my career growth...  Even with high levels of expertise, it is still difficult to get your foot in the door.  I most likely will have to take another Medical Billing position until I can get my foot in that proverbial door...

Hope that his helps...

Dave*


----------

